# ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2013)

ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
 كنز الرحمة ونبع الخلاص
 اتي اليك مقرا بذنوبي

 اعترف باني بوقاحة
 تجاسرت ودنست هيكلك المقدس بخطاياي
 والان الجا الي رحمتك وتحننك

 لان مراحمك لا تحصي
 وانك لا ترد خاطئا اقبل اليك
 فها انا يارب معترف بان

 اثامي قد طمت فوق راسي كحمل ثقيل
 وقد فارقتني قوتي
 فلا تحجب يارب وجهك عني لئلا ارتاع

 ولا توبخني بغضبك
 ولا تؤدبني بغيظك
 ولا تحاكمني بحسب استحقاقي

 ارحمني يارب فاني ضعيف
 اذكر يارب اني عمل يديك واراف بي
 لا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك

 لانة لن يتبرر قدامك حي
 عد والبسني حلة جديدة تليق بمجدك
 واغفر لي وسامحني لاترنم قائلا :

 طوبي لمن غفرت خطيئتة وستر اثمةوسترت خطيتة
 واعترف لك بخطيتي ولا اكتم اثمي
 قلت اعترف للرب بذنبي

 وانك رفعت اثام خطيتي
 امين






​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 يوليو 2013)

أمـــــــــــــــــــــــين​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 يوليو 2013)

اه ياربي اقبل مني ومنا جميعا ومن ابنتك روما
واسمع رجاء بنت الكنيسة
عندما نردد علي مسمعك
كلام من ترنيمة\هل اطرق بابك بعد ضياع الكلي
  او يصلح ان اقترب اليك بذلي
ضيعت انا فرحتي مني بجهلي
قد كنت حبيبي وخلي انت بل اهل
تركتك ولكني اعود فترحمني
ولا بيدي الا الوعد ليسترني
القلب بأحشائي يناديك اجبرني
اشتاق لحضن الاب وعطفه يقبلني
جملني فقبحي قد ذهب حتي الاحشاء
وسواد الليل تسرب فيا انتشر الداء
اشتاق لخالق من عدم يدعو الاشياء
فيغير قلبي ويلبسني حللا بيضاء


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> أمـــــــــــــــــــــــين​



امييين 
ميرسي لمرور حضرتك 
ميرسي للتقييم 
ربنا يحافظ عليك

​ 


مينا اميل كامل قال:


> اه ياربي اقبل مني ومنا جميعا ومن ابنتك روما
> واسمع رجاء بنت الكنيسة
> عندما نردد علي مسمعك
> كلام من ترنيمة\هل اطرق بابك بعد ضياع الكلي
> ...



اميييييييين
ميرسي كتيير مينا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يكون معاك 
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2013)

اميييييين
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك حببتي​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2013)

ميرسي كتيييييير حببتي الغاليه 
لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يكون معاكي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

امين يارب 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا روما ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يوليو 2013)

*الرب  يبارك  خدمتك ... ويحفظ  حياتك*



*آمين*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> امين يارب
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا روما ​



امييين
يبارك حياتك رورو حبيبه قلبي
ميرسي لمرورك الغالي حببتي
​ 


aalyhabib قال:


> *الرب  يبارك  خدمتك ... ويحفظ  حياتك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



امييين 
ميرسي كتيييير لمرور حضرتك
ربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك 
​


----------



## اليعازر (9 يوليو 2015)

آمين يا رب ...آمين


----------



## Marwamarmar (24 ديسمبر 2020)

*آمين يا رب ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى*

:Love_Letter_Send:





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
> كنز الرحمة ونبع الخلاص
> اتي اليك مقرا بذنوبي
> 
> ...


----------



## Marwamarmar (24 ديسمبر 2020)

*امين يا رب انا و روما وكل اخواتنا المسيحيين و كل ابنائك و بناتك اللى حملو صليبك و قدسوا اسمك و صلوا*

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:
> 
> ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
> كنز الرحمة ونبع الخلاص
> ...





مينا اميل كامل قال:


> اه ياربي اقبل مني ومنا جميعا ومن ابنتك روما
> واسمع رجاء بنت الكنيسة
> عندما نردد علي مسمعك
> كلام من ترنيمة\هل اطرق بابك بعد ضياع الكلي
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2020)

*آمين آمين آمين *​


----------

